# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  تعلم تشغيل قنواتhd خطوة بخطوة

## yassirali66

*تعلم تشغيل قنواتhd خطوة بخطوة
في البداية مامعنى كلمة HD ؟
    هو اختصار لكلمة High-Definition TV يعني الفيديو عالي الدقة



    هنالك أنواع عديدة من ال HD ويختلف الوضوح والحجم على حسب كل قناة
    الفرق بين القنوات العادية وقنوات HD هو حجم الفيديو والبكسل وحجم الإرسال فكل قناة HD تحتاج
    الى مكان أكثر من 5 قنوات عادية في القمر الصناعي أو اكثر حسب وضوح قناة HD
    فحجم الصورة في القنوات العادية بين 480 * 720 بكسل , ومعدل الدفق Bit rate يكون بين 1-2 ميغا بت/ثانية


    أما قنوات ال HD فتقسم إلى نوعين :


    الأول : عادي حيث يكون HD نقي وحجم الصورة بين 720 * 1280 بكسل , ومعدل الدفق يكون 4-8 ميغا بت/ثانية


    الثاني : فائق الوضوح ويدعى Full HD وهو طبعا أعلى وضوحاً من السابق فحجم الصورة يكون
    بكسل ومعدل الدفق يكون 8-12 ميغا بت/ثانية وهو أعلى وضوح HD إلى الأن !!! 
 * على فكرة الجزيرة HD في أولمبياد بكين بثت بأبعاد 1080*1920 بكسل ومعدل الدفق كان 10 ميغا بت/ثانية
    حفل الإفتتاح موجود عندي بهذه الدقة لمن يريده . 


 { كيفية مشاهدة قنوات HD }


    لمشاهدة كامل الوضوح قنوات HD وبأعلى دقة يتوجب عليك توفير الأمور التالية :


 • تلفزيون مهيئ لاستقبال قنوات ال HD (يوجد أكثرمن نوع أفضلهم الذي يدعم ميزة Full HD بس غالي شوي ؟؟!!!)
 • رسيفر مهيئ لاستقبال قنوات ال HD . (انتبه ليس جميع الرسيفرات يلي مكتوب عليهاتدعم هذه الميزات)
 • قنوات تبث في هذه التقنية (( يتطلب اشتراك )) إلا القليل من القنوات المفتوحة
    اضغط هنا للحصول على أخر ترددات قنوات HD على مختلف الأقمار + نوع التشفير من عدمه
                     1080*1920          (HD)   
http://dvbsupport.net/hdtv.html


    ويختلف الوضوح على حسب نوع التلفزيون ودعمه لتنسيقات HD يعني كل مادفعت أكتر بتحصل على وضوح وميزات أكتر

والأن سنتطرق إلى تشغيل قنوات HD على كروت الستالايت والتي تختلف وضوحيتها وسلاسة تشغيلها بحسب مواصفات الجهاز + الكوديك المستخدم

 
• كرت ستالايت على جهاز الكمبيوتر من النوع الجيد مثال سكاي ستار 2
 • برنامج يحمل كوديك يستطيع تشغيل قنوات HD ( وهو موجود بالأسفل للتحميل )
    وسأقوم بشرح تنصيبه لعيونكم بالصور
 • حزمة الكوديك HDPack 2.2 (موجود بالأسفل) وسأقوم بشرح تنصيبه لعيونكم بالصور أيضاًَ
 • معالج وذاكرة ممتازة ( انصح بعدم تشغيل قنوات ال HD على المعالجات العادية )
    والمستحسن أن يكون Dual Core أو Core2Duo فما فوق .. 


    والأن مع شرح تنصيب مشغل ProgDVB Power install 
 


http://www.dvbsupport.net/download/i...?act=view&id=2


    بعد تنصيب البرنامج نصب مجموعة كوديك HD Pack 2.2 وتابع الشرح بالصور
 


http://www.dvbsupport.net/download/files/HDPack2.2.EXE

والأن نأتي لضبط الإعدادات للتشغيل الأمثل لقنوات HD


    ولمستخدمي برنامج DVB Dream أليكم آخر إصدار رسمي حتى الأن .. 
 
http://www.dvbsupport.net/download/i...act=view&id=24


    وبعد تنزيله وتوليف قنوات HD وتنصيب حزمة كوديك HD Pack 2.2 الموجودة بالأعلى نضبط إعدادات الكوديك كما هو مبين بالصورة
    ولمستخدمي برنامج ProgDVB Pro والذي للأسف لم أجد لكم Crack فعال حتى الأن
 

http://download.progdvb.com/trial/ProgDVB6.11.7Pro.exe


    فقط نصب البرنامج والذي سيكون تجريبي لمدة 21 يوم واضبط إعدادته كما هو موضح بالصورة

    وبذلك نكون شرحنا تشغيل قنوات HD على أهم برامج العرض المستخدمة
 عصام ابو زر للبرامج الستلايت

 { كيفية مشاهدة قنوات HD على الريسيفرات العادية }


    اللي ماعنده كرت ستالايت بأمكانك مشاهدة قنوات الHD     عن طريق الرسيفر العادي إذا كان فيه مأخذ USB 


بس


    مارح يكون مباشر وإنما مسجل وبعدين رح تضطر أنو تاخد الفلاشة على الكومبيوتر لتشوفها هنيك






 { القنوات العربية التي تبث بنظام HD }


 1 - قنوات الجزيره الرياضيه

    قناة عمان HD على قمر عربسات مازالت تجربة ومن سنة
    قناة الكأس والدوري القطرية على قمر عربسات ( أوقات بتفتح و أوقات بتسكر )
 4- قريباً الشوتايم و أوربت بعد اندماجهما ستقوم بأطلاق قنوات HD ( رياضية + أفلام )


    قد يبدو موضوعي غير مهم لكثيرين , لكن ما اعتقده ومتأكد منه أنه سيأتي اليوم الذي ينقرض فيه نظام MPEG 2 


    ويصبح من الماضي ويعتمد نظام MPEG 4 HD لكل القنوات وعلى جميع الأقمار حاله حال القنوات التي كنا نشاهدها


    على الريسيفرات العادية بفترة التسعينات . وبعدها عند نزول ريسيفرات الديجيتال كانت ثورة نقاوة + وضوح في العالم
              2-  3-             

*

----------


## غندور

*مشكور ياسر وسوف نندمج رويدآ رويدا فى مواكبة ثورة التكنولوجيا التى تتطور برمش العين
*

----------


## jafaros

*تشكر يا ياسر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*والله موضوع روعة بالجد يا ياسر ومجهود كبير جداً ماشاء الله ..

حقيقة ماعندي كرت ستلايت لكن حأسعي أجيب واحد إن شاء الله ..

بخصوص برنامج ال progdvb متوفر بالكراك في منتدي برامج نت وفنان سات ...

كورنر :
طبعاً فنان سات بالنسبة ليك زي منتدي الزريبة .. منافسة وكده ...
*

----------


## najma

*تشكر موضوع مميز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور ياياسر فعلا موضوع مهم جدا 
لك كل التحية ايها الصفوي الرائع
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*ثانكس يا قلب
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

والله موضوع روعة بالجد يا ياسر ومجهود كبير جداً ماشاء الله ..

حقيقة ماعندي كرت ستلايت لكن حأسعي أجيب واحد إن شاء الله ..

بخصوص برنامج ال progdvb متوفر بالكراك في منتدي برامج نت وفنان سات ...

كورنر :
طبعاً فنان سات بالنسبة ليك زي منتدي الزريبة .. منافسة وكده ...



لا الوضع بيختلف تماما....
فما تجده هنا قد لاتجده هنالك ..
وكلنا مشتركين في الفضائيات وبنفس الاسماء...
ونرد علي بعضنا بكل احترام....
فما تجده عضو هنا يكون مشرفا هناك....

تخريمه:-جواندي عضو معانا في جنه ستالايت...
كان زعلك كلمني بحظروا ليك..
ههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*موضوع جميل جدا بس حرم مافاهم شئ
*

----------

